# FSA Orbit I-t Cube-edition Einbau



## seven21 (4. Mai 2018)

Hi zusammen,
baue gerade ein Stereo auf und verzweifle am Steuersatz. Leider scheinbar zu blöd obwohl es nur 6 Teile sind.

Kann mir jemand sagen in welcher Reihenfolge die Teile auf folgendem Bild oben bzw. unten in das Steuerrohr müssen? Bei FSA hab ich keine Doku zu dem Steuersatz gefunden.







Dachte zuerst die Kappe rechts unten, dann die Reduzierhülse rechts oben (aber wie rum?), dann irgendwie das Lager mit dem Ring (unten mitte und unten links), unten nur das große Lager (oben links). Die zweite schwarze Hülse werde ich wohl nicht brauchen (oben mitte). Aber irgendwie passt das nicht so ganz ineinander . Eingepresst wird wohl nix, aber es wackelt halt immer irgendwas.

Danke schonmal 
Sven


----------



## seven21 (4. Mai 2018)

Ok, sollte etwas mehr nachdenken, hab ja schon mal eine Gabel gewechselt. Oben Mitte und links sind 2x Gabelkonus für 1 1/8 bzw. 1 1/5. Damit wird es oben ja schon relativ einfach. Oben kommt die Kappe (rechts unten), darunter noch das Lager und der Ring. Wahrscheinlich Ring in Lager und mit der offenen Seite nach unten einlegen. Unten das Lager mit der offenen Seite nach oben in das Steuerrohr und den Gabelkonus mit der flachen Seite auf die Gabel. Kann mir das einer bestätigen oder korrigieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seven21 (4. Mai 2018)

Hat sich ganz erledigt. Lager genau andersrum rein. Gutes Video, wenn auch von einem BMX:


----------

